# LH: ¡Queso!



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

ENJOY!

*Ingredients*

1 block of Velveeta (regular or white), cubed.
1 can of Rotel, drained.
1 can of Cream of Mushroom Soup

*Directions*
_*You can forgo microwaving and use a crockpot._

Dump Rotel and Cream of Mushroom Soup in blender then get consistency almost to a puree (or how ever much chunk you like).
Put cubed Velveeta in a microwave safe dish then dump in Rotel/Mushroom mix from above.
Nuke for 5 mins total, stirring about half way (let rest a couple of minutes then nuke the remainder of time left).
Let rest a few minutes and DIG IN.

This is a mother-modified queso recipe straight off the Rotel label for a less chunky, creamier dip. She uses white Velveeta sometimes because it has less sodium.

Double ingredients for a medium sized party, triple for larger.

For those visual folks...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to do a Google search on "Ro-tel" - never heard of it, but the combo sounds tasty.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Yes mam, it is very tasty and very easy to make.


----------

